# Tzed250's Husqvarna 550XP



## Tzed250 (Jul 28, 2012)

After putting some more time on my 550XP I thought I would share some observations about my first real Husqvarna.

1. It is interesting to listen to the Autotune while it educates itself. As I run the saw more it is smoothing out, but it occasionally has to find its way.

2. The RPM that the saw will make is amazing. The RevBoost is quite noticeable. If you start a cut before the revs build you never notice it. When the saw is allowed to spool up before the chips are thrown the RevBoost makes it happen. When it comes to limbing I think the 550XP will be the Highlander. There can be only one!

3. The sound! This is one great sounding saw, and I'm sure it will sound even better with a MM!
The 550 reminds me of a well ridden 125cc MX bike. When the 550 is on the RevBoost it sounds much like a pro rider sliding into a deep sand berm, grabbing WOT, and fanning the clutch for an explosive corner exit!

4. The flipside of the rev coin. Low RPM torque seems to be MIA. Now I know that the point of this saw is not to pull a 28" bar in Red Oak. My observation is based on my experience with my 026 and 028Super. The 028 is much more comfortable with a 16" bar buried in hardwood. This is no slam on either the 028 or the 550XP. My 028 has a mild port job and MM, and for a 30+ year old design it will hold its own. My point is a little lighter touch is needed with the 550.

5. The oiler. As far as I can tell the oiler has three settings. Small, medium, and large. I guess for 11", 13", and 15-16" bars. The middle setting was not keeping the bar oiled with the 16" bar, so I it turned it wide open. At the grande setting it oiled the 16 OK. A 20 you say? IDK. I'm of the school that says 50cc-16", 60cc-18", 70cc-20", 90cc-25" and >.

6. Operation vibration. This saw is smooth. Today I ran it with the Husqvarna .325 NK bar spinning Oregon 20LPX. The first tank had the saw wearing Stihl 3/8 RS. The .325 is surely smoother, but the 3/8 wasn't bad. One thing about me is that most vibration doesn't bother me. Heck, I'm the guy that took the standard AV bushings out of my MS660 and installed the hard bushings. None the less, I acknowledge the smoothness of the 550XP, and I like it!

7. PMOI, or "That's what Niko said!!!" Polar moment of inertia, or for the Norwegianicaly inclined among us, the "sideways balance". This saw will move in your hands with the smallest of effort. Husqvarna made the 550 low-profile because the roll-axis is much more important in limbing than the pitch-axis. Bases loaded home run.

8. Fit and finish. With this series of saws I think Husky has made the leap across the gap to Stihlland with the F&F. The details on this unit are well worked out, and the saw is enjoyable to look at, as well as run. The metal handlebar is one feature that I see as a true plus. There are still a couple of gnats in the clearcoat, but overall this is great work by Husqvarna.

9.Fuel consumption, or lack of fuel consumption actually. This jewel sips the petro. I've only run it on Stihl Motomix and the runtime on a tank is impressive. With the new visible fuel level I kept on glancing at the tank looking for a sign that it needed a refill, and all I got was "Keep cuttin', buddy!" With the price of Brontosaurus remains these days I call this magnificent engineering.

10. Command decision. The control center is nice. The saw usually needs high idle for a hot restart and the switch makes actions like this easy. All of the vital elements are laid out well and within easy reach for starts and stops.

Dislikes? A few. The silver paint is worthless. It wears off in the shipping box. Like its older brother, the 346XP, the 550 likes to roll over on its side, I guess so it can rest. I wish I didn't need a tool to pop the cover clips. The oil pump seems vulnerable. There is no replaceable tank protector like the 562XP has. I would prefer Torx fasteners. Seems like I am picking nits. I am. The saw is that good.

I bought my first saw thirty four years ago this fall. As an excited 14 year old I was thrilled with my new toy.

I feel the same way again.

.


----------



## Scandy14 (Jul 28, 2012)

Great post!


----------



## Rudolf73 (Jul 28, 2012)

Very good summary, makes me want to buy one too! :cool2:


----------



## FATGUY (Jul 28, 2012)

Damn it John, now I want one...


----------



## Rudolf73 (Jul 28, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> Damn it John, now I want one...



You should get one :msp_wink:


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 28, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> Damn it John, now I want one...



I believe you would like it!! I think Brad might let you run his when he gets it back.. As much work as he put into the MS261 it will be interesting to see the path he takes with the 550. I just hope he doesn't make the 550 take a dive so the 346 can still be the champ!


----------



## FATGUY (Jul 28, 2012)

Rudolf73 said:


> You should get one :msp_wink:



Think I'll hold off because what I REALLY want is either the 241cm or a 543xp. Neither one of which is available here....



Tzed250 said:


> I believe you would like it!! I think Brad might let you run his when he gets it back.. As much work as he put into the MS261 it will be interesting to see the path he takes with the 550. I just hope he doesn't make the 550 take a dive so the 346 can still be the champ!



regardless of how it performs, it'll be tough to take the 346 out of top spot for him.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 28, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> Think I'll hold off because what I REALLY want is either the 241cm or a 543xp. Neither one of which is available here....
> 
> 
> 
> regardless of how it performs, it'll be tough to take the 346 out of top spot for him.



I had heard that the 543 was going to be available in North America. I hope that is correct. 

I have no use for 50cc saws. They are 'tweaner' saws and serve no real purpose in my 20 saw master plan


----------



## FATGUY (Jul 28, 2012)

anybody know what the red and block model of the 550 or the 543 are? I'm clearly not bright enough to navigate their site...


----------



## Axlerod74 (Jul 28, 2012)

What is the replaceable tank protector you mentioned on the 562?


----------



## nmurph (Jul 28, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> anybody know what the red and block model of the 550 or the 543 are? I'm clearly not bright enough to navigate their site...



Posts 11 and 12...

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/202541.htm


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 28, 2012)

Great review John. Very nice


----------



## FATGUY (Jul 29, 2012)

nmurph said:


> Posts 11 and 12...
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/202541.htm



seems as though they refer to the Autotune as "CarbControl"


----------



## nmurph (Jul 29, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> seems as though they refer to the Autotune as "CarbControl"



...sounds like Brad didn't get the secret decoder ring with his!


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Jul 29, 2012)

Greatly appreciate the 550xp thorough review. There are quite a few of us looking hard @ the 550 right now.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 29, 2012)

Axlerod74 said:


> What is the replaceable tank protector you mentioned on the 562?



Part #14 in the diagram. 




Guard by zweitakt250, on Flickr


----------



## sunfish (Jul 29, 2012)

Very good review! 

I use 50cc more than any other size, so I'm lookin hard at this one.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 29, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> . .....
> (1) 7. PMOI, or "That's what Niko said!!!" Polar moment of inertia, or for the Norwegianicaly inclined among us, the "sideways balance". This saw will move in your hands with the smallest of effort. Husqvarna made the 550 low-profile because the roll-axis is much more important in limbing than the pitch-axis. Bases loaded home run.
> 
> ......
> ...



There is a direct connection between those two "features" ....:msp_wink:


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 29, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> anybody know what the red and block model of the 550 or the 543 are? I'm clearly not bright enough to navigate their site...



550xp = 2253.

Nothing about a red 543xp yet.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 29, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> There is a direct connection between those two "features" ....:msp_wink:



I really believe that since the 6-point delimbing technique is such an integral part of Scandinavian logging that Husqvarna considers it one of the most important design influences. 

BTW Niko, I own more saws with outboard clutches than inboard. I can't believe I just said that...


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 29, 2012)

Great review John......

I can't wait to get my grubby paws on one of these puppies. :msp_smile:


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 29, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Great review John......
> 
> I can't wait to get my grubby paws on one of these puppies. :msp_smile:



I have no doubt that you will transform an already great saw into an absolute wood weapon!!


----------



## almondgt (Jul 29, 2012)

Quote from the OP................. I'm of the school that says 50cc-16", 60cc-18", 70cc-20", 90cc-25" and >.

My school says 50-55cc 18-20", 60cc 20"minimum, 70cc 24"minimum, and 90cc 28" minimum

Different schools for different folks. :msp_wink:


----------



## TK (Jul 29, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> I have no doubt that you will transform an already great saw into an absolute wood weapon!!



I've noticed a large gain in torque after running close to 5 tanks through it. It did require a light touch at first but it's picking up nicely. How many tanks have you run so far? It will change a lot, as you notice the autotune learning you'll notice the torque and powerband changing as well


----------



## WACutter (Jul 29, 2012)

Very good review!

The 550/555/562 are really milestones in design. I hope they hold up. No problems with my 555 yet. I am using it more and more for duties that I used 50cc saws for.

I have been complaining about the silver clutch covers for some time on the newer 346's. The finish looks like crap almost immediately. How hard can it be to clearcoat?

I may have to pony up for a 550 or a 562 sometime. I look forward to when Husqvarna will apply these design principles to a 70cc saw!


----------



## FATGUY (Jul 29, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Great review John......
> 
> I can't wait to get my grubby paws on one of these puppies. :msp_smile:



If I may be so bold as to speak on behalf of all of AS; We all can't wait for you and the other builders to start working your voodoo on them.


----------



## FATGUY (Jul 29, 2012)

It simply amazes me how much stock I put into the opinions of the guys on this site. This has my mouth watering for a 550xp more than any ad campaign Husky (or any other company) could ever release.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 29, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> It simply amazes me how much stock I put into the opinions of the guys on this site. This has my mouth watering for a 550xp more than any ad campaign Husky (or any other company) could ever release.




Nothing like the words of someone who has nothing to gain or lose in a situation.
I just went out and put a couple more tanks through the 550. Like TK said, the torque is getting better.. I am loving this Autotune thing! No matter the conditions the saw will max itself out. I know FI is the end road, but for now this electronification leads to gratification!


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 29, 2012)

Yep these guys make me want to try one. I tried the 346/2153 but it left me super disappointed . Maybe the 550 will deliver or I'll wait for the new 572?


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 29, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Yep these guys make me want to try one. I tried the 346/2153 but it left me super disappointed . Maybe the 550 will deliver or I'll wait for the new 572?



If I may be so bold, what about the 346 put you off??


----------



## SilverKing (Jul 29, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> After putting some more time on my 550XP I thought I would share some observations about my first real Husqvarna.
> 
> 1. It is interesting to listen to the Autotune while it educates itself. As I run the saw more it is smoothing out, but it occasionally has to find its way.
> 
> ...



just gotta know,what was that first saw 34 years ago?


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 29, 2012)

SilverKing said:


> just gotta know,what was that first saw 34 years ago?



McCulloch Mac110. $69.95 with 10" bar. It still runs fine..


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 30, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> If I may be so bold, what about the 346 put you off??



The major lack of power for me. The handling of it was ok but I'd just rather run a larger saw with more reach. The rev quick but that's not really a big deal for me. I guess being used to 70cc and up saws has me wondering where the rest of the power is. A 555/562 is about as small as i like to use. They have enough power and don't weigh too much to use clearing fence row trees at shoulder height for hours.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 30, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> The major lack of power for me. The handling of it was ok but I'd just rather run a larger saw with more reach. The rev quick but that's not really a big deal for me. I guess being used to 70cc and up saws has me wondering where the rest of the power is. A 555/562 is about as small as i like to use. They have enough power and don't weigh too much to use clearing fence row trees at shoulder height for hours.





The reason I ask is that before the 562XP was announced I had every intention of getting the 2153. Then when the 562 was announced I got all fired up over it and the CAD had me bad. That was until my local dealer got one in and I held it. I know this will make some folks mad, but it felt heavy, the same way the MS362 felt. I think the problem might be that they felt to close to my 044. Then the 550XP came along and was touted to have more power and weigh less than the 346. I thought "Ha!" "That's the saw!" bought it sight unseen, but when I picked it up for the first time I knew I'd done the right thing. All that being said, I don't know if the 550 would make you happy, going by your comments. I guess that is why we have all these different displacement categories!!


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 30, 2012)

The 562 is a little heavy feeling compared to the 555. It's not much but a little. It is a decent bit lighter than my 372xpw. A flush handle 372 there isn't much difference in them. If I don't get to use saws for a couple months then picked one up it might be alright. I guess it's what you get used to. I've used the ported 372 here lately as it's my only saw but it might be a couple months before I get to run them again so if I got a 550 or 562 then it would probably be alright and not feel as under powered. For a while there after having the 066 and 3120 the 372 was feeling mighty weak also.:msp_scared:


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 30, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> The 562 is a little heavy feeling compared to the 555. It's not much but a little. It is a decent bit lighter than my 372xpw. A flush handle 372 there isn't much difference in them. If I don't get to use saws for a couple months then picked one up it might be alright. I guess it's what you get used to. I've used the ported 372 here lately as it's my only saw but it might be a couple months before I get to run them again so if I got a 550 or 562 then it would probably be alright and not feel as under powered. For a while there after having the 066 and 3120 the 372 was feeling mighty weak also.:msp_scared:



You obviously need a 560xp - that one would remove the "little" weight difference...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 30, 2012)

I would bet that if Husqvarna had imported the 560XP and I picked it up at the dealer it would have been a different story.


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 30, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> You obviously need a 560xp - that one would remove the "little" weight difference...:msp_biggrin:





Tzed250 said:


> I would bet that if Husqvarna had imported the 560XP and I picked it up at the dealer it would have been a different story.



The 560 would be fine. The plus for the 562 is the 20" techlite bar. 

The 560 is interesting. When the 2260 comes out I might have to try one of them. I liked the 562 power of the stock one and the modded one I ran.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 30, 2012)

20" is 70cc territory.....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 30, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> 20" is 70cc territory.....:msp_biggrin:



Maybe for you. 20" is the shortest bar I want to run period.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 30, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> 20" is 70cc territory.....:msp_biggrin:



I agree, but I think the consensus here is that the 562XP boxes up one weight class. I am sure I am biased by years of using the combo- If I'm swinging a 20" bar around I want 70cc of power behind it. I think Stihl has a great saw with the MS441C-M. When Husqvarna builds a new 70cc saw along the 550/560 lines it will be a ripper for sure.


----------



## TK (Jul 30, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Maybe for you. 20" is the shortest bar I want to run period.



Lol I've considered looking for the odd sized 13-15" bars for my 550. For what I do with it I really don't need anything bigger. And I only have a 16" on it now! 18-20" on my big saw, wouldn't mind having a 24" just in case. Really don't need anything bigger in this area. It's all in what you need!


----------



## sunfish (Jul 30, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> I would bet that if Husqvarna had imported the 560XP and I picked it up at the dealer it would have been a different story.



Ya need to pick up a 562xp with a 20" TechLite bar. Feels lighter and much better balanced than with a regular Husky bar!


----------



## mtrees (Jul 30, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> It simply amazes me how much stock I put into the opinions of the guys on this site. This has my mouth watering for a 550xp more than any ad campaign Husky (or any other company) could ever release.



It directly correlated to me buying 1 I'm not afraid to say!!


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 30, 2012)

I've been running a 16" on my 550 and like it well. I run a techlite 20" on my 372 and a 24" on the 395. Thats cuts 99% of my wood and i also got a 36" for the 395 that rarely gets used. Im in :msp_smile:the 50cc 16" and 70cc 20" club.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 30, 2012)

sunfish said:


> Ya need to pick up a 562xp with a 20" TechLite bar. Feels lighter and much better balanced than with a regular Husky bar!



What I would really like to pick up would be a 560XP with an 18" Tech-lite bar !!!


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 30, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> What I would really like to pick up would be a 560XP with an 18" Tech-lite bar !!!



Exactly what i would have wanted for my 560xpg - I guess the closest we can get at the moment is a Sugihara Light?

So far I have a 16" ProLite in Husky color on mine, and I'm not in a hurry to get a longer one.


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 3, 2012)

*550XP clutch tool*

I needed a tool to remove the clutch on my 550XP, so I made one. 
2" cold rolled round. I faced the ends in the lathe and drilled a 15/32" hole through the center. Next, I moved the part to the mill where I cut a .5" square socket in the center. The next step was to drill three .25" holes through the part on a 1.20" BHC. I used 1/4-20 stainless SHCS for the divers. Correct fit in the clutch was obtained by turning the heads to a .34" diameter. As you can see in the final pic the tool fits firmly into the clutch, and is shown with a 3/8-1/2 adapter inserted. Hope this helps!




Untitled by zweitakt250, on Flickr




Untitled by zweitakt250, on Flickr




Untitled by zweitakt250, on Flickr




Untitled by zweitakt250, on Flickr


----------



## TK (Aug 4, 2012)

Pretty neat to be able to make those kinds of tools  Looks like it will work well and if it ever wears out you can replace the drivers.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 4, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> I've been running a 16" on my 550 and like it well. I run a techlite 20" on my 372 and a 24" on the 395. Thats cuts 99% of my wood and i also got a 36" for the 395 that rarely gets used. Im in :msp_smile:*the 50cc 16" and 70cc 20" club*.



That club sounds familiar, even though I am not fanatic about it....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Showme (Aug 4, 2012)

sunfish said:


> Ya need to pick up a 562xp with a 20" TechLite bar. Feels lighter and much better balanced than with a regular Husky bar!



I agree. 562XP with 20" Techlite seems about perfect.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 4, 2012)

Showme said:


> I agree. 562XP with 20" Techlite seems about perfect.



I believe an 18" would have been even better, but that isn't an option....:msp_rolleyes::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TK (Aug 10, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I believe an 18" would have been even better, but that isn't an option....:msp_rolleyes::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Nah, 20" TL is a great bar for that saw.


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Aug 11, 2012)

TK said:


> Nah, 20" TL is a great bar for that saw.


100% agree,562 has Perfect balance w/20" Techlite. It's a sweet combo.
Can't wait to try the 550, and also can't wait to see what's coming down the
pipe in the 70cc Class with this new design. Sure like what I've seen so far though.


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 11, 2012)

I think I'll take the 550 out and noodle me some firewood...


----------



## TK (Aug 11, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> I think I'll take the 550 out and noodle me some firewood...



Just keep the wood up high off the ground! Too low and it plugs up crazy quick. She does a good job though


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 11, 2012)

TK said:


> Just keep the wood up high off the ground! Too low and it plugs up crazy quick. She does a good job though



I mostly put the "noodle candidates" on a heavy pallet that I have made a backstop on (the cut is not close to any nails) - or I roll them over and use the top of the bar to finish the cut, or I just do it with an axe - no point in hitting the ground with the chain! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## TK (Aug 11, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I mostly put the "noodle candidates" on a heavy pallet that I have made a backstop on (the cut is not close to any nails) - or I roll them over and use the top of the bar to finish the cut, or I just do it with an axe - no point in hitting the ground with the chain! :msp_biggrin:



Not so worried about hitting the ground but rather the saw clogging up from no place to eject the noodles


----------



## Redoakranch (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm on board with these new saws but I've never been a fan of the short bars. I have a only run 20" bars on 50cc pro saws. I can bury them and they've alway cut and oiled fine. I guess I'd rather swing a light saw and have a slower cut in the big stuff than have a heavy saw to do light work. My trees have a lot of brush and limbs so maybe if I was just cutting big straight trees it would be different. That being said I really like running my MS660, but with a 28" bar I never feel like I'm using all it's potential, but that's what it came with and I'm broke.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 11, 2012)

TK said:


> Not so worried about hitting the ground but rather the saw clogging up from no place to eject the noodles



Some saws get clogged up, and others don't - and there seem to be no certain clues to which saws do what, like I once thought.

As an exemple, the 346xp with 21LP chain does excellently, while the 353 with 95VP and the 5100S with 73LP or LG are pretty hopeless in that regard.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 11, 2012)

Redoakranch said:


> I'm on board with these new saws but I've never been a fan of the short bars. I have a only run 20" bars on 50cc pro saws. I can bury them and they've alway cut and oiled fine. I guess I'd rather swing a light saw and have a slower cut in the big stuff than have a heavy saw to do light work. My trees have a lot of brush and limbs so maybe if I was just cutting big straight trees it would be different. That being said I really like running my MS660, but with a 28" bar I never feel like I'm using all it's potential, but that's what it came with and I'm broke.



You aren't really getting pro saw performance with a 20" on a 50cc saw...:taped:


----------



## mtrees (Aug 11, 2012)

I know I'm new and all but I just limbed and diced about an 8" limb that was about 20' in length. I split it 50/50 with the 550XP and the MS261. I feel both could hand a 20 if the operator didn't get into to large of wood. They both performed really well of course. I am still having what seems like a slight issue with the 550 "loading up" I would call it if it idles for more than a few moments. 

It burps coming off idle. Fuel is and always has been canned Stihl. Still on the 3rd tank. No issues to report at all with the 261 so far.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 11, 2012)

A 20" bar on a 50cc saw will of course not be a real problem, it just degrades the performance of the saw, and messes up the handling qualities - I don't even want it on a 60cc saw.....:msp_wink:


----------



## TK (Aug 11, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Some saws get clogged up, and others don't - and there seem to be no certain clues to which saws do what, like I once thought.
> 
> As an exemple, the 346xp with 21LP chain does excellently, while the 353 with 95VP and the 5100S with 73LP or LG are pretty hopeless in that regard.



It plugs when there's no place for the noodles to eject


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey John. I hear I get to join the club again next week


----------



## mtrees (Aug 11, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Hey John. I hear I get to join the club again next week



I would think my saw should hit you Monday Brad. I left the tracking number on my desk at work. Fed Ex. It has my work address and parts MGR name on shipping info.


----------



## Redoakranch (Aug 11, 2012)

I was waiting to get "Trolled" with my last comment. I really want to get a saw to fill the gap between the 346xp and ms660. Maybe a 562xp 20" or the next AT version of the 372xp with a 24" bar. Maybe Troll can be my friend then. All joking aside Troll is a straight shooter!


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 11, 2012)

TK said:


> It plugs when there's no place for the noodles to eject




Sure, but I can't really find a good reason why the 346xp is an excellent noodler, and the 353 and 5100S are pretty hopeless! :msp_wink:


----------



## TK (Aug 11, 2012)

Sounds like an operator error lol I can't speak for the 5100 but the 353 seems to work nicely in that department.


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 11, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Hey John. I hear I get to join the club again next week



You were never out, it's just that your saw had to take a vacation while you were on vacation. 

BTW, why haven't we seen a pic of the muffler mod on your saw?


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 11, 2012)

mtrees said:


> I would think my saw should hit you Monday Brad. I left the tracking number on my desk at work. Fed Ex. It has my work address and parts MGR name on shipping info.



It's already here and partially done


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 11, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> BTW, why haven't we seen a pic of the muffler mod on your saw?



Because it's a cobbled job. It was the best I could do while I was away from my own shop. I'll finish it up when I get it back.


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 11, 2012)

Can opener and a pipe wrench huh?..


----------



## TK (Aug 12, 2012)

It looked fine to me. He may perhaps go a little larger in the future when he ports the thing but it ran real good and sounded great just the way it is. Function over form in my book.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 12, 2012)

TK said:


> Sounds like an operator error lol I can't speak for the 5100 but the 353 seems to work nicely in that department.



I am actually considering if the exact kind of chain is responsible for at least some of the difference - I need to try them all again, with 21LP on all, and maybe try the Dolmar without the chip deflector.....


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm liking the 20LPX. Baileys has 16" loops of it at a good price so I ordered a couple more for the 550.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 12, 2012)

You won't beat a deal like this. I bought a loop from him. 
Oregon Chainsaw Chain Saw New OEM NIB see other auction for more chains Part1 | eBay


----------



## Redoakranch (Aug 12, 2012)

I went to my local Husky/Stihl dealer and asked when he'd be getting some 550xp's, he said "what's that?". Sad...


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 12, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> You won't beat a deal like this. I bought a loop from him.
> Oregon Chainsaw Chain Saw New OEM NIB see other auction for more chains Part1 | eBay




Baileys has it for the exact same price


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 12, 2012)

Redoakranch said:


> I went to my local Husky/Stihl dealer and asked when he'd be getting some 550xp's, he said "what's that?". Sad...



Just another "retarded" dealer - find a new one!


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 12, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> Baileys has it for the exact same price



With free shipping? Shipping would probably be more than half the cost of the chain.


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Aug 12, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Just another "retarded" dealer - find a new one!



Sad Huh....You would think if that was their primary business they would work a little harder 
on being up to date on the products. Order one off the internet


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 12, 2012)

SierraWoodsman said:


> Sad Huh....You would think if that was their primary business they would work a little harder
> on being up to date on the products. Order one off the internet



Unfortunately, I afraid that's pretty common.


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 13, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> With free shipping? Shipping would probably be more than half the cost of the chain.



Well, kinda. I got a $10 off coupon in my email, so shipping was almost free. Plus, I like to support the site sponsors. That is is great deal you posted in your link though!!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Aug 13, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> Well, kinda. I got a $10 off coupon in my email, so shipping was almost free. Plus, I like to support the site sponsors. That is is great deal you posted in your link though!!



For a cat you need a lathe dog

That still gets me. 

Machinists are sort of solitary people. Only one person runs machine. So you don't talk as much as other trades. 

Lots of ADHD in the trade and most LOVE play on words. 

Dead cat-swing-gap. Enough to make me smile. 

You are branded. ;-))


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 13, 2012)

Stihl 041S said:


> For a cat you need a lathe dog
> 
> That still gets me.
> 
> ...




LOL!!!

That stuff kinda builds up. After a while it comes out in fits and spurts. Like during our weekly safety meeting.


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 31, 2012)

.

A "before" video.

Did I mention I like this saw?

<iframe width="525" height="394" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/yWujJUGLBJQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Aug 31, 2012)

*Holy Smokes...Very Nice!*



Tzed250 said:


> .
> 
> A "before" video.
> 
> Did I mention I like this saw?



That's Bad-A$$ for "stock".....That's it I'm Getting me one ASAP!
CAD is About to strike again... "Just when I thought I had it under control."
I know you guy's tried to warn me, But I Guess I Skipped 1 too many meetings. 
Oh Well...there are worse addictions...Right?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 31, 2012)

I have a stock new 550 that I'll be porting asap. :cool2:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 31, 2012)

I thought a saw was supposed to lose RPMs when it hit the wood! Tell me that doesn't run like a ported saw!


----------



## opinion (Aug 31, 2012)

SierraWoodsman said:


> Sad Huh....You would think if that was their primary business they would work a little harder
> on being up to date on the products. Order one off the internet



Could be they don't deal in those particular chain saws or saws in general to know. Maybe they're more focused on Stihl, or just other aspects of ***. Doesn't necessarily make them crap dealers.


----------



## mtrees (Aug 31, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I have a stock new 550 that I'll be porting asap. :cool2:



Don't forget my 660 LOL!!


----------



## Joe Kidd (Aug 31, 2012)

Redoakranch said:


> I went to my local Husky/Stihl dealer and asked when he'd be getting some 550xp's, he said "what's that?". Sad...



Funny thing, my dealer said the same thing. After checking his computer he said "I've got only one...still in the box"
I replied "see you in a few" :cool2:


----------



## moody (Aug 31, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> anybody know what the red and block model of the 550 or the 543 are? I'm clearly not bright enough to navigate their site...



2153 is the 346 xp so watch for the new series of 22's they'll be replacing them here soon.


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 31, 2012)

.


So, of course, i can't leave anything stock for long. I opened the muffler a little to see if it liked it. I think it did.

I cut another port adjacent to the first one. I think I roughly doubled the outlet area.




Untitled by zweitakt250, on Flickr

I TIG'ed a cover back over the ports. It has a little more overhang than stock.




Untitled by zweitakt250, on Flickr


The "after" video. Almost like shooting fish in a barrel. I never even touched the carb...


<iframe width="588" height="441" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/HQSx9nuH_6c" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>







.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 31, 2012)

Looks and sounds great. The times are about 75% faster, but you loaded the saw a lot more this time. You could have cut the stock times down quite a lot. I'm not trying to rain on your parade, but to explain the differences. I believe you could get your cut times down even father with even more load. These little beasts are torquey!

When are you going to port it?


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 31, 2012)

I know I loaded it a little more. I was trying to keep the in cut RPMs the same between the two tests. I'm not much for leaning on a saw, but your right, it feels like it would cut even faster if I loaded it even more, but then it would have been way different from the first one.

P.S. 
After looking at the first vid again I did vary the load more than I thought. I tried to use a light touch on each run. Time for another vid with less load.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for not taking my post wrong. You'll find that the fastest cut times are often with a heavy load on the saw, just shy of lugging it. The stronger a saw is the more you can load it. Sometimes you might notice that a ported saw didn't seem to be making any more RPMs in the cut, yet the cut times are significantly faster. That's all because the saw is making more power and can be leaned on harder and still maintain the same RPM. It certainly doesn't sound impressive, but it does get through the log faster.


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 31, 2012)

.

Well, I know I didn't load the saw more this time, because I didn't put any load on it. My left hand just floated around the handlebar. Honestly, I think the saw ran even harder this time, as if it still learning the muffler mod. The saw is nuts....

<iframe width="588" height="441" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/6vZQcHGODFo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Aug 31, 2012)

Beautiful Welding on the muff mod. It Cant get much cleaner looking than that....She's a Super Sleeper now.
If you didn't tell us I'd say it looks factory to me.


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 31, 2012)

SierraWoodsman said:


> Beautiful Welding on the muff mod. It Cant get much cleaner looking than that....She's a Super Sleeper now.
> If you didn't tell us I'd say it looks factory to me.



Thanks! I try to do clean work. The mod didn't make the saw that much louder so it worked out well.


----------



## Jet47 (Aug 31, 2012)

I got a funny feeling this thread is going to cost me money. :msp_thumbsup:

Maybe I will be the first in Nova Scotia to own one

Spoke to a dealer yesterday, he said earliest would be late October but realistically January, 2013.

There is no way I can wait that long.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 31, 2012)

Have you put a tach on it in the cut yet? It will amaze you. In that last vid, it's probably turning 12.7-13K. Yes, in the cut!


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 31, 2012)

Jet47 said:


> I got a funny feeling this thread is going to cost me money. :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> Maybe I will be the first in Nova Scotia to own one
> 
> ...



If it makes you feel any better, I feel this saw was an incredibly good deal!



blsnelling said:


> Have you put a tach on it in the cut yet? It w
> ill amaze you. In that last vid, it's probably turning 12.7-13K. Yes, in the cut!




Believe it or not, I don't own a tach.  I've always tuned by ear. I would have never thought it was turning that kind of revs. I think most would agree that this saw is a total game changer. The real proof will be when you do the shoot out tomorrow. Who knows, the 346 might surprise and tell the 550 to have a seat. The one thing the 346 will never do is constantly adjust itself for max revs. Do the shoot out in the morning, then you can play with the lathe in the afternoon in the AC!


----------



## Joe Kidd (Aug 31, 2012)

*AT carb "learn" recommendation*

Did anyone follow the carb "learn" recommendation in the owners manual? When operation conditions change such as fuel, temp, altitude, etc, run the saw in long cuts for 3-5 minutes so the carb can "learn".

Not me... As a general rule I only read a manual if I experience problems! ha :redface:


----------



## Termite (Aug 31, 2012)

When my 576AT was new I ran a few tanks through it and then opened the muffler up. I then ran a 28 inch bar in a maple that needed that much bar on each side to get through it. 
I was a little concerned with a new saw and did let it cool down between cuts. 
Dum luck that what I did was what the saw needed. I never had any running issues at all.
With all this accolades about the 550, do you think the 576AT is equal to the 550AT cc for cc?


----------



## J.Walker (Aug 31, 2012)

Joe Kidd said:


> Did anyone follow the carb "learn" recommendation in the owners manual? When operation conditions change such as fuel, temp, altitude, etc, run the saw in long cuts for 3-5 minutes so the carb can "learn".
> 
> Not me... As a general rule I only read a manual if I experience problems! ha :redface:




I forgot, burned a full tank on the first startup. 
No problems.


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 31, 2012)

Joe Kidd said:


> Did anyone follow the carb "learn" recommendation in the owners manual? When operation conditions change such as fuel, temp, altitude, etc, run the saw in long cuts for 3-5 minutes so the carb can "learn".
> 
> Not me... As a general rule I only read a manual if I experience problems! ha :redface:



As I said, when I ran the saw for the third video it felt even stronger than before. Not any kind of 3 to 5 min though.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 31, 2012)

mtrees said:


> Don't forget my 660 LOL!!



I won't forget but I may have to shuffle it back a day. If I don't get the 550 ported one of these guys will beat me too it. 

Does anyone know if the 562 carb and coil will work on the 550? :msp_w00t:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 1, 2012)

Joe Kidd said:


> Did anyone follow the carb "learn" recommendation in the owners manual? When operation conditions change such as fuel, temp, altitude, etc, run the saw in long cuts for 3-5 minutes so the carb can "learn".
> 
> Not me... As a general rule I only read a manual if I experience problems! ha :redface:



That's a less than smart attitude imo, I look through the technical part of it, in case there are changes that I am not aware of - and it does happen! :msp_wink:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 1, 2012)

Forgot to say, it looks really silly when someone starts a thread on AS, just because they didn't read the manual. :jester:

It is no excuse that the saw was used, and with no manual, as they mostly can be found on the brands web-site.


----------



## Joe Kidd (Sep 1, 2012)

C'mon Troll, Your on a roll. Three's a charm!
Holde dem kommer.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 1, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I won't forget but I may have to shuffle it back a day. If I don't get the 550 ported one of these guys will beat me too it.
> 
> Does anyone know if the 562 carb and coil will work on the 550? :msp_w00t:



No, but a larger carb always is a good idea - but I have no idea about the coil.....

How about opening the venturi of the original carb?


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 1, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I won't forget but I may have to shuffle it back a day. If I don't get the 550 ported one of these guys will beat me too it.
> 
> Does anyone know if the 562 carb and coil will work on the 550? :msp_w00t:



Dynojet needs to make a Power Commander for these saws!



SawTroll said:


> Forgot top say, it looks really silly when someone starts a thread on AS, just because they didn't read the manual. :jester:
> 
> It is no excuse that the saw was used, and with no manual, as they mostly can be found on the brands web-site.



I have a manual for most anything I own in .pdf form on my iPhone.


----------



## mweba (Sep 1, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I won't forget but I may have to shuffle it back a day. If I don't get the 550 ported one of these guys will beat me too it.
> 
> Does anyone know if the 562 carb and coil will work on the 550? :msp_w00t:



Umm to my knowledge you'd be the third. That of course doesn't mean the first two were better :msp_biggrin:


It may fit, then again, it may not. :jester: Was in the process of testing that as well.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 1, 2012)

mweba said:


> Umm to my knowledge you'd be the third. That of course doesn't mean the first two were better :msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> It may fit, then again, it may not. :jester: Was in the process of testing that as well.



I'm always playing second fiddle.....err third. :msp_sad:


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 3, 2012)

.

This is the third test mode for the 550XP. Now setup with Oregon 72CL driven by a 7 pin rim. The depth gauges are touched up but the cutting edges are off the reel. The bar is a 16" Husqvarna branded Oregon. The balance with this setup is right at the front handlebar, so not much penalty for running the solid bar. 



[video=youtube;3N0tMxR8SbM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3N0tMxR8SbM&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 3, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> I have a manual for most anything I own in .pdf form on my iPhone.



My comment was not directed at you! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 3, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> My comment was not directed at you! :msp_rolleyes:



Yes, I realize that Niko. I put that out there fore some that may not realize that they can have manuals at there fingertips wherever they go.


----------



## rymancm (Sep 3, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> .
> 
> This is the third test mode for the 550XP. Now setup with Oregon 72CL driven by a 7 pin rim. The depth gauges are touched up but the cutting edges are off the reel. The bar is a 16" Husqvarna branded Oregon. The balance with this setup is right at the front handlebar, so not much penalty for running the solid bar.
> 
> ...



What kind of wood is that? The saw's really charging through it! I can't remember....did you port it?


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 3, 2012)

rymancm said:


> What kind of wood is that? The saw's really charging through it! I can't remember....did you port it?



It is Catalpa, a relatively soft wood. The saw only has a muffler mod. No port work....yet


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 7, 2012)

And now ported it is! I started by measuring the stock squish, and I was quite surprised to find it at .037". After seeing that there was plenty of room I decided to see if I could get away with just removing the base gasket. A quick check showed that the squish was .015 with no gasket. Too close for me. I had made a mandrel for this saw in case I had to cut the base. I affixed some wet-dry to the face and trued the squish band same as I did in my MS660 Superstock build. I dropped the cylinder back on the saw and the squish measured .02". Perfect for me. I took the cylinder back off and went to work on the ports. The removable transfer covers make the job easy. I didn't remove that much metal, the largest change being that I put the transfer roof on each side back to the original timing. The exhaust roof had a significant lip on it so I tried to blend and smooth it. I barely widened the exhaust, and I angled the transfers toward the rear somewhat. I cleaned up the intake just a little, but I did nothing to the strat ports. As I have said before, I like the way this saw runs and I just wanted a little more. 

Before I started today I knew I needed a new log, so I set one up and shot a before video:

<iframe width="588" height="441" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/VTwb8HsTDq4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



The after video. The saw is not going to idle as it should. I hope this is the AT still learning the port work. Best I can tell the saw gained ~21% from the muffler mod, which itself gave a ~22% gain. I wish I had a tach. This saw is revving its guts out, loaded, in the wood. 

Remember folks, 50cc:


<iframe width="588" height="441" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/vs_klHb5R48" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mweba (Sep 7, 2012)

Did you check the bevel at the base, John?


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 7, 2012)

mweba said:


> Did you check the bevel at the base, John?



My measurement showed I had .015 clearance.


----------



## mweba (Sep 7, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> My measurement showed I had .015 clearance.



This bevel marked with sharpy.


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeah, that radius. I ran a swivel knife around the corner on the cases to chamfer them. May not have gotten it enough. If not I will cut a relief on Monday.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 7, 2012)

I didn't average the cuts because you were varying the pressure but it looks like you made some very good gains with the port work John.


----------



## parrisw (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow, I think you got a good one there.


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Sep 8, 2012)

I Wish you had a Tach too! Had to be running 10500-11000 RPM Under load.
It sure didn't slow down much when you hit the wood.
That was Impressive. Is that running with .325" full comp chain?


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 8, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I didn't average the cuts because you were varying the pressure but it looks like you made some very good gains with the port work John.



I only took the times from the first three cuts in each video. I tried to keep the load the same for those six cuts. Thanks Randy!



parrisw said:


> Wow, I think you got a good one there.







SierraWoodsman said:


> I Wish you had a Tach too! Had to be running 10500-11000 RPM Under load.
> It sure didn't slow down much when you hit the wood.
> That was Impressive. Is that running with .325" full comp chain?



Yes, Oregon 20LPX. For as little as I did the gains are somewhat impressive. I never expected it to run that well.


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 8, 2012)

Cold compression is now at 152psi, up from 130psi.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 8, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> Cold compression is now at 152psi, up from 130psi.



It will be interesting to see where it is at after a year.


----------



## TK (Sep 8, 2012)

SierraWoodsman said:


> I Wish you had a Tach too! Had to be running 10500-11000 RPM Under load.
> It sure didn't slow down much when you hit the wood.
> That was Impressive. Is that running with .325" full comp chain?



He is likely higher than that. Mine is completely stock running 3/8 chain and it holds anywhere from 10,500-11,500 in the cut under normal circumstances. That's with a 16" bar cutting nearly 16" fresh maple for a reference.


----------



## mweba (Sep 8, 2012)

TK said:


> He is likely higher than that. Mine is completely stock running 3/8 chain and it holds anywhere from 10,500-11,500 in the cut under normal circumstances. That's with a 16" bar cutting nearly 16" fresh maple for a reference.



Agree. My highly trained ear tach tells me in the mid 12's......although between my cranial refresh rate and allergies that may vary 100r's either way


----------



## TK (Sep 8, 2012)

mweba said:


> Agree. My highly trained ear tach tells me in the mid 12's......although between my cranial refresh rate and allergies that may vary 100r's either way



My ears say its in the "good to impressive" range knocking on "completely awesome"'s door


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 8, 2012)

TK said:


> My ears say its in the "good to impressive" range knocking on "completely awesome"'s door



Thanks!

While I was running the saw I was looking down at it thinking to myself, "Really?"


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 8, 2012)

mweba said:


> Agree. My highly trained ear tach tells me in the mid 12's......although between my cranial refresh rate and allergies that may vary 100r's either way



I'd go even higher, at least 13K. That baby's screamin'!!!


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 8, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I'd go even higher, at least 13K. That baby's screamin'!!!



Thanks Brad!

That's kind of what I was thinking. I have never heard a saw pull anywhere near that kind of revs in the wood.


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 11, 2012)

OK, so air leak it was. I cut the base back .025 so I could put the base gasket back in. I also cut a relief on the radius between the base and extension. Hopefully I'll get it back together tonight and test it tomorrow. 




Base by zweitakt250, on Flickr


----------



## mweba (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice work! Vid later?

Watch them dang transfer cap screws also.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 11, 2012)

mweba said:


> Nice work! Vid later?
> 
> Watch them dang transfer cap screws also.



The actual cover hit on mine.


----------



## mweba (Sep 11, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> The actual cover hit on mine.



Yes, you are correct. The 550 cap hits and the 562 screw hits.


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 11, 2012)

On the flywheel?


----------



## mweba (Sep 11, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> On the flywheel?



The case. Pen tip pointing at it.

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/204057-7.htm


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 12, 2012)

Mitch, I don't know if mine was hitting there but I shaved a few thou off of the cover just in case. 

I put the kibosh on the air leak by putting the base gasket back. Not totally sure where it came from, but the case half split line at the back of the cylinder isn't totally flush so that may have played a part in it. 

The saw now starts, revs, cuts, and idles down as it should. 

Cold compression #s and cutting video tomorrow hopefully. 

The squish ended up at .018" 

BTW, if you need a plug for the decomp port to check compression if you think the valve is leaking the spark plug will thread right into it


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 13, 2012)

A new video, this time with the saw pulling an 8 pin sprocket. I read a small gain over the 7 pin, which is good in this size wood. This is a limbing saw, so with the RevBoost doing its job this is the go to combo for .325 chain. 

[video=youtube;FLgIYFlW3YY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLgIYFlW3YY&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

Some of you might notice that my status has changed and that my signature is different. I look forward to serving the AS community to the best of my ability!


----------



## parrisw (Sep 13, 2012)

Saw is looking good. Good luck with the sponsorship.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 13, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> A new video, this time with the saw pulling an 8 pin sprocket. I read a small gain over the 7 pin, which is good in this size wood. This is a limbing saw, so with the RevBoost doing its job this is the go to combo for .325 chain.
> 
> [video=youtube;FLgIYFlW3YY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLgIYFlW3YY&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]
> 
> Some of you might notice that my status has changed and that my signature is different. I look forward to serving the AS community to the best of my ability!



That all sounds good, including that saw! :msp_thumbsup:

Btw, where in WV are you?


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Sep 13, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> A new video, this time with the saw pulling an 8 pin sprocket. I read a small gain over the 7 pin, which is good in this size wood. This is a limbing saw, so with the RevBoost doing its job this is the go to combo for .325 chain.



Now put a loop of 3/8 and 7T on and see how she gains in that same stick.


----------



## mweba (Sep 13, 2012)

Very nice, John. Very nice.


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 13, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> That all sounds good, including that saw! :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> Btw, where in WV are you?



Thanks Niko! I live near Beckley in south central WV, 2200 ft. up on a plateau.



JeremiahJohnson said:


> Now put a loop of 3/8 and 7T on and see how she gains in that same stick.



Ask and ye shall receive! Actually I posted it earlier in the thread from last week 

<iframe width="588" height="441" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/3N0tMxR8SbM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



mweba said:


> Very nice, John. Very nice.



Thank you kind Sir!!


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 13, 2012)

What's not to like about that?!!!


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 13, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> What's not to like about that?!!!



I know that many are against the additional electronics, but if you just handed the saw to a good operator that didn't have a clue about AT they would be bound to say "Boy this thing runs great, and it's tuned just right!"

BTW, I'm going to assume that you are OK with the "limited" coil on the the 550XP?


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 13, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> BTW, I'm going to assume that you are OK with the "limited" coil on the the 550XP?



Sure, since I don't have to tune it.


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 13, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Sure, since I don't have to tune it.



Yeah, that's what I was getting at 

It does its own "timed cuts in wood" every few microseconds


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 13, 2012)

The 550 is running very well John. Good on you for becoming a site sponsor. The AS community has been good to me, and I like seeing guys like yourself stepping up and doing business on the boards. 

Now don't be taking all my work. :msp_wink:


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 13, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> The 550 is running very well John. Good on you for becoming a site sponsor. The AS community has been good to me, and I like seeing guys like yourself stepping up and doing business on the boards.
> 
> Now don't be taking all my work. :msp_wink:



Thanks Randy! I don't think you'll feel the heat anytime soon


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 19, 2012)

Something new 

Sorry about the sound, the iPhone couldn't hang. 

[video=youtube;cNKLc1TJQz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNKLc1TJQz4&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 19, 2012)

That's pretty cool. I like that. Don't those have an hour meter built into them?


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes, a non-resettable hour meter, and peak RPM recall at shutoff. Worked perfect right out of the box.


----------



## mweba (Sep 19, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> That's pretty cool. I like that. Don't those have an hour meter built into them?



The saw does as well. Not that does 99.9% of all owners any good.:bang:


When is the public going to push for obd like access to their saws hmmm


----------



## nixon (Sep 19, 2012)

What make of tach is that ? It seems to react instantly to rpm as opposed to some yachts I've seen .


----------



## mweba (Sep 19, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> Something new
> 
> Sorry about the sound, the iPhone couldn't hang.
> 
> [video=youtube;cNKLc1TJQz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNKLc1TJQz4&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]



Now mount a go pro so we can see some competition killing in cut R's


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 19, 2012)

nixon said:


> What make of tach is that ? It seems to react instantly to rpm as opposed to some yachts I've seen .



Works Connection. Available on the big auction site. 



mweba said:


> Now mount a go pro so we can see some competition killing in cut R's



Sawcam would rip!!


----------



## Mountainman6288 (Sep 22, 2012)

I like that, makes it tougher to loose the tack.


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 22, 2012)

AS member "Stipes" used to affix his camera to his felling helmet and did that ever take cool videos.


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 22, 2012)

I couldn't think of who it was that did that! Thanks Nik!!


----------



## Tzed250 (Oct 19, 2012)

Ran another tank through the 550XP this afternoon. I helped my neighbors limb a Maple tree that was being removed. This saw is a scalpel! It made short work out of the tree top and only labored slightly bucking the 14" trunk. The hot start issue is completely gone. Starting the saw is too easy with the auto-on switch. Grab the saw, one pull, and you're off. Looking at the recall on the tach it said 14,400.. I had thought about going back into the cylinder looking for more compression, but now I don't know. The saw runs so well as is! Been a while since I bought a new saw. I'm sure glad I got this one.


----------



## FATGUY (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## Tzed250 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ran another tank or so through the saw yesterday. I believe eye contact would damage the paint on one of these things...


----------



## mweba (Oct 27, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> Ran another tank or so through the saw yesterday. I believe eye contact would damage the paint on one of these things...



This is true. The color does not weather well. I put a modified 288 dawg on my 562 to make distance from the wood. Sent a 562 dawg with mx_racer428 when he picked up his 550. Reported back that one of the mounting holes needed to be elongated a bit to bolt up.


----------



## Tzed250 (Oct 27, 2012)

mweba said:


> This is true. The color does not weather well. I put a modified 288 dawg on my 562 to make distance from the wood. Sent a 562 dawg with mx_racer428 when he picked up his 550. Reported back that one of the mounting holes needed to be elongated a bit to bolt up.



Thank you for that information Sir!!


----------



## gcdible1 (Oct 27, 2012)

*Nice tach*



Tzed250 said:


> Something new
> 
> Sorry about the sound, the iPhone couldn't hang.
> 
> [video=youtube;cNKLc1TJQz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNKLc1TJQz4&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]



I have the same tach on my 066 Randy did up for me. They are very easy to use. I now have just over 6 hours on it now.


----------



## Joe Kidd (Oct 27, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> Ran another tank or so through the saw yesterday. I believe eye contact would damage the paint on one of these things...



I had intentions of doing the same today. I cut and cut and cut, and decided surely the fuel is about gone but only consumed 1/2 tank. Boy this thing sips fuel. It's going to take awhile to get this saw broke in!


----------



## Tzed250 (Oct 27, 2012)

Joe Kidd said:


> I had intentions of doing the same today. I cut and cut and cut, and decided surely the fuel is about gone but only consumed 1/2 tank. Boy this thing sips fuel. It's going to take awhile to get this saw broke in!



Is it not crazy? I was noodling some firewood with it yesterday. I started thinking that I was about ready for a break. I look at the fuel level thinking it had to be ready for a refill. Nope, half tank left. I've never seen a saw do so much work on so little fuel.


----------



## Jet47 (Oct 27, 2012)

Not sure how many hours I have on mine, probably in the 175 range. Saw works great. Had a few starting issues when it was new because of me. Since I learned what to do and more importantly what not to do, it might be the easiest starting saw I have ever owned. It does sip fuel.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hermann (Oct 27, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> Is it not crazy? I was noodling some firewood with it yesterday. I started thinking that I was about ready for a break. I look at the fuel level thinking it had to be ready for a refill. Nope, half tank left. I've never seen a saw do so much work on so little fuel.



Same here, I was noodling some freshly cut white oak, kinda of going out of my way to empty another tank - I am on my 5th tank now, after cutting firewood I just wanted to get another tank through - well noodled several large oak pieces, than moved on to a 24 inch stump, still not done with the 5th tank.


----------



## Hermann (Oct 27, 2012)

Jet47 said:


> Not sure how many hours I have on mine, probably in the 175 range. Saw works great. Had a few starting issues when it was new because of me. Since I learned what to do and more importantly what not to do, it might be the easiest starting saw I have ever owned. It does sip fuel.:msp_biggrin:



I too had some starting issues - now every time I walk by the saw I start it up, I have had it for 8 days now, I just want to make sure I have no issues before warranty is up - only issues I have had is with cold/ almost cold starts, but none lately. When cold now it has been 1-2 pulls with full choke for first pop, and then 1-2 pulls on mid choke and it's good. Never a hot start issue whatsoever.


----------



## Tzed250 (Oct 27, 2012)

For me, it's ok to put up with a little bit of oddity at first for a saw with running characteristics like the 550 has.


----------



## Hermann (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes, I agree, I am happy with this saw, the power, weight, and fuel consumption, so far make up for a few hiccups I have had.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 27, 2012)

mweba said:


> This is true. The color does not weather well. I put a modified 288 dawg on my 562 to make distance from the wood. Sent a 562 dawg with mx_racer428 when he picked up his 550. Reported back that one of the mounting holes needed to be elongated a bit to bolt up.



Picture or it didn't happen right?


----------



## Tzed250 (Nov 22, 2012)

I took the 550 out this morning to limb and buck some small to medium sized Oak. This is one sweet firewood saw. The fact that it will pull 11-12.5k while bucking 14" wood and 13.5+ while limbing is somewhat impressive. Much of the top was above shoulder height so the light weight made the limbing a breeze. I have yet to miss the mixture screws. It was 25* this morning and the saw ran perfectly from the start, just like it did when it was 90*. I like this saw...


----------



## komatsuvarna (Nov 22, 2012)

You still running .325 John?


----------



## Tzed250 (Nov 22, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> You still running .325 John?



Yep, .325, but I think I'm getting ready to give it the boot. The 20LPX is showing to be somewhat delicate, and doesn't clear the chips as well in deep cuts. I proved to myself that 3/8 is faster but I wanted to give the .325 a fair shake. Hard to beat 33RS...


----------



## komatsuvarna (Nov 22, 2012)

Im running a 18" 3/8s set up on my stocker. I will say i think it pulls .325 easier and has a few more RPMs in the cut, i just like 3/8s chain so much better. I still have a piece of a roll of Stihl square, and its a little easier having less stuff to keep up with when I go cutting. All in a matter of opinion though....


----------



## Joe Kidd (Nov 22, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> Yep, .325, but I think I'm getting ready to give it the boot. The 20LPX is showing to be somewhat delicate, and doesn't clear the chips as well in deep cuts. I proved to myself that 3/8 is faster but I wanted to give the .325 a fair shake. Hard to beat 33RS...



For some reason 72lpx cutters stay sharper longer than 20lpx for me, but I usually fall back to 33rs as well for the long haul. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Tzed250 (Nov 22, 2012)

Joe Kidd said:


> For some reason 72lpx cutters stay sharper longer than 20lpx for me, but I usually fall back to 33rs as well for the long haul. :msp_thumbsup:



Nothing like the Stihl steel..


----------



## Tzed250 (Dec 8, 2012)

.




The 550XP is ideal for thinning operations..








[/url]
Christmas Tree by zweitakt250, on Flickr[/img]







Our first Christmas tree harvested with a Husqvarna.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 8, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> Yep, .325, but I think I'm getting ready to give it the boot. The 20LPX is showing to be somewhat delicate, and doesn't clear the chips as well in deep cuts. I proved to myself that 3/8 is faster but I wanted to give the .325 a fair shake. Hard to beat 33RS...



Obviously there are less room for chip transport with .325 chain - no tree grows into heaven...

As usual the only way to really kow which setup fits tour use best, is to try the options yourself. :wink2:


----------



## havenodog (Dec 8, 2012)

Sawtroll
sorry to disagree and this probably is'nt the topic at this point in the thread but I have a 353 with a 20" bar with .325nk chain and it noodles just fine, sure you have to clear the noodles as you go under the saw but I've never had a problem with jam ups. By the way, my saw is modded a little but a 20 inch bar sure saves the back and 1 or 2 or 5 seconds in a cut does'nt matter much when you can go home after a days cut and still stand up straight, just sayin.


----------



## Hermann (Dec 8, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As I was sawing my Christmas tree by hand last weekend - I said why in the hell didn't I just bring my 550xp?


----------



## Tzed250 (Dec 8, 2012)

Hermann said:


> As I was sawing my Christmas tree by hand last weekend - I said why in the hell didn't I just bring my 550xp?



In the past I've walked around this tree farm with my 028. The 550 made the job easier. 


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 24, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Exactly what i would have wanted for my 560xpg - I guess the closest we can get at the moment is a Sugihara Light?
> 
> So far I have a 16" ProLite in Husky color on mine, and I'm not in a hurry to get a longer one.



I have later found out that the small mount Sugi bars are K095/K041 combo bars, and not pure K095 bars. This means that they are not suitable for the small mount 5xx series saws (and Jonsered counterparts), from what I have read.

However, I don't really know - and consider this a rumor so far.


----------



## Adalbert (May 1, 2016)

is $475 cash for a 550xp, that has only been run once, a good deal?


----------

